# Outdoor TV Cabinet Ideas



## ViperTX (Sep 6, 2009)

*Ideas on outdoor TV enclosure*

I getting ready to build one myself. I will most likely use sheetmetal or aluminum sheet and weld the seams.

As you stated you could line the enclosure with plastic, but you will have to glue the seams unless you can figure out a way mold a plastic enclosure within the wood enclosure....did you say you wanted the outside to be wood?

You really need someway to keep the enclosure at a particular temperature, the LCD will generate heat and you need to get rid of some of it. Also on cold days you need to keep the inside of the enclosure at a temperature warmer then the outside air...you will always have some air seepage and condensation will occur if you don't maintain the warmer temperature.

So, if you build your enclosure, I would add a seal (gasket) that is pliable and can be compressed when you close the front door of the enclosure.

As you can see it won't be cheap.

I'm going to use a non-glare glass for the front. Some of the LCD TV's have non-glare fronts. I will mask around the non-glare glass so if the enclosure has any light you won't be able to see it.

Also, you need to provide for cable egress (AC, cable, and whatever receiver cabling you need).

Those are my thoughts to date.

Paul


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

use MDO or Azeck to make the cabinet water resistant. Build the back with ventilated space and a way to drain if needed. A glare screen front is a good idea.


----------



## mhol (Sep 24, 2010)

I would look into roofing tar instead of the plastic. go to diynetwork.com and do some research on "window flower boxes." I was watching an episode a few months ago...and the guy obviously did not want the wood to absorb the moisture from water the plants in the window box, so he simply rolled on the roofing tar (or something basically used to water proof your roof) on the inside. 

Another idea is to use shower board. I personally converted an old treasure chest trunk into a cooler for my back deck with it. Lowes or HD will carry it, it comes in a big 4x8 foot section, it's the thin plastic material you use inside your shower. Your could simply line the inside of your plywood (or whatever you use to make the exterior) before you assemble the box by using liquid nails or something like that to glue it on. Then use bathroom caulk to seal the corners and seams inside. That'd be your best bet...plus it's white so it will provide for a clean, finished look. Hope that helps and let me know how it turns out... i am thinking of making one myself


----------

